# Italy Serie A 08/09 outright



## Fellow (Jul 19, 2008)

Chievo N/O 
Inter Milan 2.00 
Milan 4.00 
Roma 5.00 
Juventus 6.50 
Fiorentina 41.00 
Sampdoria 151.00 
Udinese 151.00 
Lazio 201.00 
Napoli 251.00 
Atalanta 501.00 
Cagliari 501.00 
Catania 501.00 
Genoa 501.00 
Palermo 501.00 
Reggina 501.00 
Siena 501.00 
Torino 501.00 
Bologna 1001.00 
Lecce 1001.00


----------



## Gamblergbr (Jul 19, 2008)

Milan at @4.0 is interesting. 
I wouldnt bet on Inter at @2.0


----------



## FLV (Jul 20, 2008)

Juventus too. I know lately they suck but Milan and Juventus were the best italian teams before the scandal.


----------



## Vlad20 (Jul 20, 2008)

Milan 4.00
Juventus 6.50

Worth a try


----------



## Betting Forum (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes, good odds and an interesting championship to follow for sure. I will follow and bet when I see how the things goes.


----------



## Blade (Jul 25, 2008)

Juventus are good shot. I will wait to see how it goes in the first rounds, but maybe the odds will fall.


----------



## Filipe (Jul 26, 2008)

Roma at 5.00 it´s great due the quality of the squad


----------



## BTR (Aug 2, 2008)

Inter or no, I think juventus is the second team in Italy. good bet


----------

